# Pumpkin pie anyone?



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I've had the worst flare-up going on 3-4 weeks now, but the best days during this time span have been after having a serving or two of pumpkin pie. Is there something special about pumpkin? The type of fiber maybe?


----------

